# When To Add Finnings



## keef12345

:beer: 
Thankyou for your advice fellow brewers. 
Im wondering when to add finnings clear agent to a brew? 
Does the time for adding the agent work on the SG reading? Does temp play a part also? Also should i mix the clear agent with some water or add it as is out of packet.?
At present i have a lager brewing that is 2 days old. 

thanks guys


----------



## matti

Are you brewing a kit?
Then you are wasting your time with finings.

Generally finings are added after racking to second fermenter at end of lagering.
If the beer hasn't cleared after a couple of weeks-> Add finings in following manner.
hydrate the the gelatine (beefskin) finings in like warm water and heat up to around 55-60 degrees in 150-250ml sterile (preboiled water). Stir into the chilled beer silently without aerating and allow to work for 3-4 days prior to kegging ,bottling 
Do a search on finings there are heaps of thread of this


----------



## wimbymoonshine

Hey Keef,

its actually finings, not finnings (ie fine-ing agent).
Anyway, if you want to use finings add it a day before bottling. Just add it straight from the packet and give it a gentle stir through with a sanitised spoon. Dont over stir it coz u dont want to be aerating the wort at this stage as oxidation can lead to bad stuff!

Do you have a hydrometer? A lager can take a while to finish in primary so make sure fermentation is complete before bottling. 

cheers


----------



## keef12345

wimbymoonshine said:


> Hey Keef,
> 
> its actually finings, not finnings (ie fine-ing agent).
> Anyway, if you want to use finings add it a day before bottling. Just add it straight from the packet and give it a gentle stir through with a sanitised spoon. Dont over stir it coz u dont want to be aerating the wort at this stage as oxidation can lead to bad stuff!
> 
> Do you have a hydrometer? A lager can take a while to finish in primary so make sure fermentation is complete before bottling.
> 
> cheers


 thanks for the advice. Ill take readings on it. Whats a good SG reading for a lager I have heard 1010 ?


----------



## keef12345

matti said:


> Are you brewing a kit?
> Then you are wasting your time with finings.
> 
> Generally finings are added after racking to second fermenter at end of lagering.
> If the beer hasn't cleared after a couple of weeks-> Add finings in following manner.
> hydrate the the gelatine (beefskin) finings in like warm water and heat up to around 55-60 degrees in 150-250ml sterile (preboiled water). Stir into the chilled beer silently without aerating and allow to work for 3-4 days prior to kegging ,bottling
> Do a search on finings there are heaps of thread of this



Thankyou for the words of wisdom.


----------



## beerguide

*keef:* Your final SG reading will vary slightly depending on what ingredients you added as some ingredients (eg: some malt extracts) will raise the final reading slightly. If you are just making a kit beer without any additions it should tell you on the packet what reading to expect, most kits i've seen or brewed are typically between 1020 and 1010.


----------



## keef12345

zoddy said:


> *keef:* Your final SG reading will vary slightly depending on what ingredients you added as some ingredients (eg: some malt extracts) will raise the final reading slightly. If you are just making a kit beer without any additions it should tell you on the packet what reading to expect, most kits i've seen or brewed are typically between 1020 and 1010.



cheers zoddy.


----------



## ibast

matti said:


> Are you brewing a kit?
> Then you are wasting your time with finings.



I have to disagree.

Adding finings to the complete fermenter has a marked difference on the quantity and quality of sediment in the bottle. It compacts more both in the fermenter and in the bottle.

You definitely get a clearer brew on the second pour from a long neck.

Also, if you are kegging, you get a clearer brew very quickly if you fin.

Also, sometimes I find you get that little bit extra activity after you pour the finings in. So yeah do it the day before you bottle. that way you can be sure all activity has stopped and the sediment is more compact and less likely to be disturbed.

That's my experience anyway.


----------



## Trough Lolly

I'm curious, ibast....what are you targetting with finings when you use a kit? I never got anywhere near as much break material when I boiled kits, (which I've since learnt is a waste of time) compared to steeped grain, partial and all grain brewing. The kit yeast quickly fermented the wort and with no additional hops, I have little more than a thin dormant yeast cake at the bottom of my fermenter.

No arguments re the merits of fining a beer if you add ingredients in a non-liquid form, but I suspect that chilling a basic kit beer for several days before bottling or kegging will do just as good a job as fining the beer will.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## frasertag

wimbymoonshine said:


> Hey Keef,
> 
> its actually finings, not finnings (ie fine-ing agent).
> Anyway, if you want to use finings add it a day before bottling. Just add it straight from the packet and give it a gentle stir through with a sanitised spoon. Dont over stir it coz u dont want to be aerating the wort at this stage as oxidation can lead to bad stuff!
> 
> Do you have a hydrometer? A lager can take a while to finish in primary so make sure fermentation is complete before bottling.
> 
> cheers



although im a noob I have to disagree 
I tried finings in a brew about 5 weeks back
I didnt read the instructions because I missed them on the back of the alfoil packet untill after I had added it
I just tipped em on top.. afterwards i seen on the packet i should heat them up with hot water (not boiling) 
the result was large jelly like globs floating around they settled in the fermenter after another week i then bottled, the bottles contain around the same amount of sediment as normal aswell as some large jelly blobs, they do settle on the bottle but if the bottle is disturbed alot they take around 12 hours to fall from suspension again. 

Guys on this forum advised me if i try them again, warm them up and pour them in with a gentle stir with a sanitised spoon.


----------



## wimbymoonshine

FrAsErTaG said:


> although im a noob I have to disagree
> I tried finings in a brew about 5 weeks back
> I didnt read the instructions because I missed them on the back of the alfoil packet untill after I had added it
> I just tipped em on top.. afterwards i seen on the packet i should heat them up with hot water (not boiling)
> the result was large jelly like globs floating around they settled in the fermenter after another week i then bottled, the bottles contain around the same amount of sediment as normal aswell as some large jelly blobs, they do settle on the bottle but if the bottle is disturbed alot they take around 12 hours to fall from suspension again.
> 
> Guys on this forum advised me if i try them again, warm them up and pour them in with a gentle stir with a sanitised spoon.



Well it depends what finings you use? there are various types that require different prep as they work in different ways. If i use finings I get the liquidised 'synthetic' finings. However if you got gelatin or something in powder form i could see why you'd need to heat em up.

Best to read the recommendations that come with each packet!


----------



## haysie

the result was large jelly like globs floating around they settled in the fermenter after another week i then bottled, the bottles contain around the same amount of sediment as normal aswell as some large jelly blobs,





jelly blob lager
:icon_vomit:


----------



## keef12345

FrAsErTaG said:


> although im a noob I have to disagree
> I tried finings in a brew about 5 weeks back
> I didnt read the instructions because I missed them on the back of the alfoil packet untill after I had added it
> I just tipped em on top.. afterwards i seen on the packet i should heat them up with hot water (not boiling)
> the result was large jelly like globs floating around they settled in the fermenter after another week i then bottled, the bottles contain around the same amount of sediment as normal aswell as some large jelly blobs, they do settle on the bottle but if the bottle is disturbed alot they take around 12 hours to fall from suspension again.
> 
> Guys on this forum advised me if i try them again, warm them up and pour them in with a gentle stir with a sanitised spoon.



hey, thanks for the comments...


----------



## ibast

Trough Lolly said:


> I'm curious, ibast....what are you targetting with finings when you use a kit? I never got anywhere near as much break material when I boiled kits, (which I've since learnt is a waste of time) compared to steeped grain, partial and all grain brewing. The kit yeast quickly fermented the wort and with no additional hops, I have little more than a thin dormant yeast cake at the bottom of my fermenter.
> 
> No arguments re the merits of fining a beer if you add ingredients in a non-liquid form, but I suspect that chilling a basic kit beer for several days before bottling or kegging will do just as good a job as fining the beer will.


Yep I wouldn't disagree with that.

maybe because I'm forced to brew a bit hotter, I get a cloudier result.

I tend to use a combination of malts too, including liquid.

Chilling would probably work as well, but I haven't got fridge space.


----------



## rknell

lol just added some finings and didn't dissolve em... said to do it on the back of the pack and I didn't think to read em first. Looks like im in for glug!


----------



## jivesucka

wimbymoonshine said:


> Hey Keef,
> 
> its actually finings, not finnings (ie fine-ing agent).
> Anyway, if you want to use finings add it a day before bottling. Just add it straight from the packet and give it a gentle stir through with a sanitised spoon. Dont over stir it coz u dont want to be aerating the wort at this stage as oxidation can lead to bad stuff!
> 
> Do you have a hydrometer? A lager can take a while to finish in primary so make sure fermentation is complete before bottling.
> 
> cheers



the illiterate retards at kmart call it 'FINNINGS' i wish i had a camera phone, i'd take a pic whenever i'd buy them


----------



## rendo

Guys,

finings costs 2/5 of SFA! Its easy as piss & isnt gunna break the bank and at worst your beer will be clearer (if you follow directions), but by how much? who cares!

1. Boil some water (if you cant do this then u shouldnt brew). 
2. Pour some into a clean mug...let it cool for 5-10mins (around 70 deg...but if u dont have a thermometer, then 5-10mins will do, more so 10mins)
3. Pour the packet of fininigs in the mug, stir until dissolved. 
4. Let it all sit for another 5mins
5. Another stir
6. Open the fermenter, pour slowly over the brew
7. Close the fermenter & bottle a few days later 24-48 hours is usually enough.

EDIT: as far as when to add it...NOT when it is fermenting. I like to leave all brews for around 2 weeks generally, so I will do it 2-3 days before bottling. (ps...if you can chuck your fermenter in the fridge at 2-5degrees for a few days, this too will dramatically clear your beer!)


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

rendo said:


> Guys,
> 
> finings costs 2/5 of SFA! Its easy as piss & isnt gunna break the bank and at worst your beer will be clearer (if you follow directions), but by how much? who cares!
> 
> 1. Boil some water (if you cant do this then u shouldnt brew).
> 2. Pour some into a clean mug...let it cool for 5-10mins (around 70 deg...but if u dont have a thermometer, then 5-10mins will do, more so 10mins)
> 3. Pour the packet of fininigs in the mug, stir until dissolved.
> 4. Let it all sit for another 5mins
> 5. Another stir
> 6. Open the fermenter, pour slowly over the brew
> 7. Close the fermenter & bottle a few days later 24-48 hours is usually enough.
> 
> EDIT: as far as when to add it...NOT when it is fermenting. I like to leave all brews for around 2 weeks generally, so I will do it 2-3 days before bottling. (ps...if you can chuck your fermenter in the fridge at 2-5degrees for a few days, this too will dramatically clear your beer!)



I follow this and has worked well! Did it today actually. Fermentor has been in fridge at 2 degrees for 3 days and already cleared pretty well. I will wait 2-3days and keg away!


----------



## Lowlyf

Hey guys, old thread but better than starting a new one eh? Anyway, is it essential to do this? I am ready to bottle today and only jsut remembered I have a packet of finings to use. I had a few Newstead Brewing Co. IPA's last night and that beer wasn't clear. Does it really matter overall if you use them or not?

.. Or should I add them now and let sit for 24 hours and bottle tomorrow?


----------



## Rocker1986

It doesn't matter if you use them or not, no. I'm guessing this packet is either gelatine or isinglass. It's up to you basically, if you want crystal clear beer, add the finings, if you're not fussed then don't worry about it. I do find gelatine causes the yeast sediment in the bottles to become rather fluffy and easily disturbed though. On a side note I don't mind the Newstead beers. 

I like clear beer but I use Polyclar to achieve this, as it prevents chill haze rather than yeast haze, which I don't get in my beers anyway. I mix it up in boiling water and add it while the beer is cold crashing, then leave it for about a week before bottling to ensure it's all settled out. I tried my one from first batch which had been fined with Polyclar last weekend, and it was absolutely brilliant compared to previous batches, so I'm a convert.


----------



## Lowlyf

Rocker1986 said:


> It doesn't matter if you use them or not, no. I'm guessing this packet is either gelatine or isinglass. It's up to you basically, if you want crystal clear beer, add the finings, if you're not fussed then don't worry about it. I do find gelatine causes the yeast sediment in the bottles to become rather fluffy and easily disturbed though. On a side note I don't mind the Newstead beers.
> 
> I like clear beer but I use Polyclar to achieve this, as it prevents chill haze rather than yeast haze, which I don't get in my beers anyway. I mix it up in boiling water and add it while the beer is cold crashing, then leave it for about a week before bottling to ensure it's all settled out. I tried my one from first batch which had been fined with Polyclar last weekend, and it was absolutely brilliant compared to previous batches, so I'm a convert.


Shit hot mate. 

Yeah newstead beer is rather tasty. Bit exy though. 

Might bottle my beer now then fk it


----------



## wombil

A while back I was concerned about cloudy beer that tasted ok all the same.
On enquiring about a fix here I was given the solution by a learned member,
"Just close your ******* eyes when you drink it."
While this was an effective and affordable fix that worked quite well,I now use gelatine and cold crash.


----------



## butisitart

maybe i'm lazy - only ever used finings (or finnings if you get them from kmart, they should be endorsed by tim and neil) on the first couple of brews i did.
i tend to use saf 04 yeast if i WANT a beer that you can see your fingerprints through.
other than that, i find that 2 weeks in the fermenter clears most beers pretty well. my suspicion is that we're so used to sanitized commercial beer that we've probably forgotten what beer is supposed to look like.

i don't do lagers (no fridge and live in qld), but the ales go pretty clear, dark beers behave themselves and wheat is cloudy anyway.
and if you recycle your yeast, then i'd wonder how much timmy finnings winds up in the mix. sounds like plastic bags in your refill to me.

let go and be hippies, brothers and sisters... go natural. the cosmos will love you and you will still love your beer. -_-


----------



## madpierre06

butisitart said:


> maybe i'm lazy - only ever used finings (or finnings if you get them from kmart, they should be endorsed by tim and neil) on the first couple of brews i did.
> i tend to use saf 04 yeast if i WANT a beer that you can see your fingerprints through.
> other than that, i find that 2 weeks in the fermenter clears most beers pretty well. my suspicion is that we're so used to sanitized commercial beer that we've probably forgotten what beer is supposed to look like.
> 
> i don't do lagers (no fridge and live in qld), but the ales go pretty clear, dark beers behave themselves and wheat is cloudy anyway.
> and if you recycle your yeast, then i'd wonder how much timmy finnings winds up in the mix. sounds like plastic bags in your refill to me.
> 
> let go and be hippies, brothers and sisters... go natural. the cosmos will love you and you will still love your beer. -_-



With ragards to a lager setup, I picked up a wine fridge and a regular fridge for a combined total of $100, used the wine fridge (setting about halfway) for the primary, then dropped the FV into the second fridge for secondary (also doubles as beer fridge when isn't being used as fermenting fridge.). Wine fridge fits a FV perfectly using glad wrap on it. Worked a treat for clarity and taste even though wasn't correct to the nth degree, am fortunate to have enough space under my house to put 'em. Just means the car is parked on the road though.


----------



## Rocker1986

I'm sure there are arguments on both sides of the hazy beer fence. I'm not one who subscribes to the theory of cloudy beer somehow being symbolic of being hand crafted and therefore better than clear beer. I like clear beer, and I will use processing agents to achieve it if need be.

At the end of the day, do what makes you happy, there is no right or wrong. If you want your beer clear, use gelatine or Polyclar or whatever, if you don't give a rat's arse about it, then don't. It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I don't do secondaries anymore thats when I added finings before bottling, now I bottle without.
I only add finings to the keg now, sometimes. Many finings I've found dont make much of a difference except one. Brigalow finings from BigW.
(Hope nobody throws anything at me for saying that). I guess its a type of gelatin. Some gelatins are better than others. I've tried Aeroplane Jelly (plain). Isinglass. Different products and its hard to tell if they do much but that Brigalow satche does. No info of ingredients though.


----------



## butisitart

madpierre06.....
i trust it's the wife's car you're talking about :unsure:
yeah - at the end of the day, it's all about looking at your beer after it goes into a glass, and feeling good about what you see

danscraftbeer.... brigalows finnings at bigW??? i love that aisle. that's when i practice my 'i only shop at david j's and i've accidentally found myself here, with the socially confused' look of confused disdain. that's when i ask a 14 year old shop assistant to 'show me to the braumeisters, would you?' the wife thinks i'm a complete tosspot when i do that, but i love living life on the edge. woo hoo!!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

And Taste!

I've been amazed at some really good drinking beers or ciders from a can. Pour it into a glass and see its cloudy!? :huh: :chug:


----------

